# T8



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey


I was wondering the thoughts on T8 lighting from home hardware.

I think its 6700k bulbs there also,,

Does it make a difference - T5 to T8?

Its for a 75G planted (aquascapish thank)


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi shiver905,

I found it easier to approach it this way. First I decided on the types of plants I wanted to grow. This determined if I wanted high, medium, or low light for my tank. Then I chose the bulb type(s) I wanted to utilize. I did a lot of reading in the "sticky" area of this forum. The things I considered were "K" ratings, wattage, and length/dimensions. Then I chose my fixture.

I ended up doing a DIY fixture with very good reflectors and power compact florescent bulbs from AH Supply. http://www.ahsupply.com/ I called and talked with Kim prior to purchasing. He was very helpful, asked me a lot of questions I hadn't thought about, and helped me with my choice. I found that doing some upfront research has made planted tanks much easier for me.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

T5 HO and T8 bulbs are on completely different levels in terms of light intensity.

T5 bulbs are far brighter than T8 bulbs and there is much less restrike light, which means more of the bulb's light gets into the tank where plants use it. 

Ahsupply.com is a great site, and I agree with Seattle_Aquarist, the people who run the company are very helpful and their products are wonderful.


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!

i was thinking of DIY but by handyman skills are horrible, I still think double sided tape is the solution to everything from hanging a picture up to a heart attack.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

no offense then you may just want to look into a complete fixture.  If new is too expensive (like it is for me) then i'd suggest looking at tri city tropicals as they refurb lights and have a great review.


----------

